# Goodbye my old boy Spike



## ArmyGuyDan

He was 11 years old, my folks had adopted him back in 2005 when he was less than a year old, he was a very mellow rabbit and was very laid back, was always nosy when you were vacuuming the rabbit room, always loved his hay and treats. over the past few weeks he was having seizures. Spike had his second one last night and was not recovering from it all too well. He went over and crawled into his box by the closet door and rested there for most part of today, went to check on him before I left the house and saw that he peacefully crossed over to the rainbow bridge.

Goodbye Spike, gonna miss you bud, mom and dad miss you.


----------



## ArmyGuyDan

here's the first picture I took of Spike June 4th, 2005 when he first came to me, he hoped up on the couch and drumsticked out, was able to get the camera and get this photo


----------



## Nancy McClelland

I still remember getting the call from a woman who said somebody dumped him in their neighborhood and she took him in to keep him safe but couldn't keep. He was always such a laid back boy and never bothered anything or tore anything up, and always used his litter pan and didn't go anywhere else. The neat things were his coloring--looked like a Dutch ran into a Black Otter and he had such unique eyes--one was 1/3 blue and 2/3 brown and his other was the opposite at 2/3 blue and 1/3 brown. He was just an awesome bunny that some idiot discarded--their loss and our gain. In case anyone is wondering, we adopted a bunch and our son Daniel took care of some as we only had room for 17. So Spike was pretty much Dan's bunny and lived a long life with him. Goodbye my old man and rest in peace, binky free!:bunnyangel:


----------



## Azerane

I'm so sorry for your loss, what a beautiful and unique bunny he was. He certainly lived a good long life. Binky free, Spike.


----------



## Ivythelionhead

So sorry he's was a gorgeous boy.


----------



## ArmyGuyDan

it's been very painful since Spike left me, it's never been easy to cope with the death of a Bunny, especially when you're very attached to them


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Doesn't seem possible, but it's already been a year since you left. You were such a great little companion, always happy and so very friendly--I still can't comprehend why anyone could have been so stupid as to discard you, but it was definitely our gain. Rest in peace and binky free.


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Hello my little goof, sure do miss your antics. You and Commander were the neatest bunnies we've ever had--only used his litter box and went no where else. Binky free.


----------



## Lucky_2017

Sorry for your loss [emoji1356][emoji195]


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Another year gone, but you'll never be forgotten my little man.


----------



## Lokin4AReason

sending my sincere condolences and may they all binky away over that rainbow at where we ll meet them one day awaiting US ...


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Hi there bud, miss you a lot.


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Hi there my goofy boy, the room just feels empty without you in it.


----------



## CamelNewt528962

I am so sorry


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Six years already, where does the time go? Always remember how you'd get in behind your hay rack and sit there and eat--you definitely set the "strange behavior" bar high. You always were such a mellow and happy bunny, miss you a lot.


----------

